

7 Graphs That Debunk Anti-Vaccine Claims - ch4s3
http://www.policymic.com/articles/85725/7-images-that-debunk-anti-vaccine-truthers-outrageous-claims?utm_source=policymicTBLR&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=social

======
martinjones
I think articles like this are great, but the sad reality is that you'll never
be able to convince a vaccine denier to change their mind. They already know
their beliefs contradict scientific consensus, so providing them with
additional data won't change anything.

People who think this way only react to personal experience and anecdotal
evidence. It's going to take someone they know getting sick to get them to
reconsider.

------
spingsprong
Some of those graphs and arguments are terrible, and probably would help the
antivaxer arguments than hinder them.

~~~
ch4s3
yeah, I kind of agree. I thought it was an interesting approach though, worthy
of some discussion.

